# Mystery Snail Disappearance



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

So I ordered 5 bb sized mystery snails online. They arrived on Saturday and have since been happily eating the algae in my guppy fry tank. Till this morning, that is. Everyday, the first thing I do is turn on the lights on the fish tanks and feed them. This morning the snails were gone. The tank is cover-less (so I can better clean it and view the fry) so could they have climbed out? I'll keep looking. If you have any advice on mystery snail care I'd gladly take that also. Thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah they could have easily climbed out and gone a fairly far distance from the tank, since they breathe air. So they can go until they dry up. The only reason for them to leave the tank would be if the water condition wasn't right for them, maybe the water was dirty.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I never had mystery snail disappear. What else do you have in your tank? They may be hiding somewhere in the tank. Perhaps under some driftwood?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Ice said:


> I never had mystery snail disappear. What else do you have in your tank? They may be hiding somewhere in the tank. Perhaps under some driftwood?


Just guppy fry and a hideaway rock, I'll lift it up later.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Found two of the five so far.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

I have 9 quarter sized golden inca snails in my aquarium that I raised from eggs. there have been times I cant find them for days and then they are back. amazing how well snails can hide lol


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

TheJakeM said:


> Found two of the five so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keep looking. They can hide pretty good in the most unlikely of places. I don't think they got out of your tank.


----------

